

2001-2011: Technology under Presidents Gore and Romney - erehweb
http://erehweb.wordpress.com/2011/08/27/2001-2011-technology-under-presidents-gore-and-romney/

======
AndrewBC
God dammit, I woke up in the wrong universe again.

~~~
smoyer
I hate when that happens ... It's almost as bad as losing that loving feeling
;)

